# Need help with path results ICD 9 code.



## coder25 (May 7, 2010)

Hello all,

I am not sure how to code this path report and need some help.

1)   Abdominal wall debridement:   Inflamed granulation tissue and underlying dense fibrosis with hemosiderin deposition and fat necrosis; no malignancy seen. ICD 9 code? I found 701.5 for the granulation tissue...is this correct???

2)   Peritoneum excision:   Superficially ulcerated and inflamed dense fibroadipose tissue and underlying skeletal muscle with mild perivascular acute inflammation; no malignancy seen.  ICD 9 code?


Thanks for your help!


----------

